# Bei mod rewrites get-werte unterbinden...



## Sebigf (15. Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe in meinem Script mod-rewrites eingebaut.

Nun möchte ich ein Formular einbinden mit dem man nach Kategorien, Hits und Auf- u. Absteigend sortieren kann.

Ich habe das alles mit GET geregelt...

Aber wenn ich jetzt das Fomular abschicke, setzt der Browser ?var=..... hinter meine URLs.

Ich möchte es aber so haben, dass es bei den normalen Rewrites bleibt.

z.B. ./news,main,0,0,0.htm

Kann einer helfen ?

Danke


----------



## Maik (16. Januar 2006)

Ich schiebe den Thread mal auf Verdacht in das PHP-Forum.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. Januar 2006)

Ich denk das ist eher was fuer's Web-Server-Forum, da es ja um Mod_Rewrite geht.


----------



## Gumbo (16. Januar 2006)

Du hast das richtige Stichwort bereits im Titel genannt: Apaches „mod_rewrite“-Modul. Wo genau liegt dein Problem?


----------

